# Se livrer à



## new_user_

Hola! alguien me podría ayudar? es la entradilla de un artículo sobre un libro: "la critique s'est livré à...." cómo se dice en español?

Gracias!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
Cela pourrait être "la crítica se dedicó a" mais il faudrait confirmer avec la totalité de la phrase.


----------



## chics

_La crítica se ha lanzado a..._ (mais tuojours à confirmer!)


----------



## GrammarFreak

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

comment peut-on dire "se livrer à des activités illégales"? 

Merci.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Dedicarse a actividades ilegales.


----------



## pickis

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, estoy hecha un lío con la siguiente frase y por ello os pido que me ayudéis un poquito...

"on leur reproche de se livrer à une course à l’audimat qui les entraîne de plus en plus bas sur la dangereuse pente de la démagogie et du sensationnalisme."

No sé cómo traducir la parte subrayada...

¿¿"entregar/abandonar una trayectoria de la cuota de pantalla/audiencia"??


----------



## NotTheDoctor

La "course à l'audimat" es la lucha por la audiencia (o por el rating como dicen en algunos países). 

NTD


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:
"Entregarse", "darse". Moins neutre : "enzarzarse".
Hasta otra


----------



## tangerine69

Me gusta mas "dedicarse a", porque se livrer es lo mismo que se consacrer, es poner empeño en hacer algo, con una nocion de tiempo que transcurre


----------



## pickis

Gracias a tod@s por las aportaciones. ¡Ayudan mucho!


----------



## MoonLight_lights

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, quería saber si la tradución al español es correcta así, por favor. Creo que "ligados" no es el mejor término. Desde ya, muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Original: *Au Mexique, il y aurait plus de 15'000 enfants se livrant à la prostitution 
*
Traducción: En México hay más de 15000 niños ligados a la prostitución.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

En España emplearíamos: dedicarse.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =Gévy;6916241]Bonjour:
> En España emplearíamos: dedicarse.


Hola:
También; "*ejercen* la prostitución".


----------



## MoonLight_lights

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Hola!
Por favor, quería saber si la expresión "*livrer à de véritables ballets*" estaría bien traducida al español. Desde ya, muchas gracias...

*Original:*

Pour séduire leur conjoint ils n'hésitent d'ailleurs pas à se *livrer à de véritables ballets* aériens qui rendraient jaloux n'importe quel pilote.

*Intento:*
Para seducir a su pareja (las águilas), no dudan en *emprender verdaderas batallas* aéreas que pondrían celoso a cualquier piloto.


----------



## jprr

Hola: en francés dicen que bailan , no que se pelean


----------



## Tina.Irun

jprr said:


> Hola: en francés dicen que* bailan* , no que se pelean


Hola:¨
¡Olvídate de las batallas, como te indica jprr!
ballet - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/ballet


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Uy....   Ese fue un error grave.

Igualmente, ´preguntaba más que nada por la traducción de "livrer", ¿en este caso se podría traducir como "emprenden", "comienzan" para no poner "bailan ballets"?

...*emprenden *verdaderos ballets aéreos...


----------



## Anton.

Yo empezaría por tomar en cuenta ésto "à se livrer à de veritables ballets aériens" (aunque algo me hace pensar que es "des veritables", pero en fin), lo cual quiere decir que no duda "en entregarse (entregar su ser, o dar todo de sí) en verdaderas maniobras/piruetas/acrobacias aéreas". Esa es al menos la idea que yo considero más apropiada para lo escrito. De ahí en adelante, ya sabrás cómo lo acomodas con algunos sinónimos sin que pierda el sentido original y no hagas una mala traducción.

Espero haberte ayudado, espero no haberme equivocado y espero me lo hagan saber si es así. Suerte!


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Gracias, Anton. Creo que así quedaría bien:

-*Para seducir a su pareja, no dudan en entregarse a verdaderos ballets aéreos, que pueden despertar la envidia incluso del mejor piloto.*

¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## jprr

Anton. said:


> Yo empezaría por tomar en cuenta ésto "à se livrer à de veritables ballets aériens" (aunque algo me hace pensar que es "des* veritables", pero en fin), lo cual quiere decir que no duda "*en entregarse (entregar su ser, o dar todo de sí) *en verdaderas maniobras/piruetas/acrobacias aéreas". Esa es al menos la idea que yo considero más apropiada para lo escrito. De ahí en adelante, ya sabrás cómo lo acomodas con algunos sinónimos sin que pierda el sentido original y no hagas una mala traducción.
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado, espero no haberme equivocado y espero me lo hagan saber si es así. Suerte!



* pas forcément. de ~ une certaine quantité; ce que l'on appelle "véritables ballets"
en entregarse (entregar su ser, o dar todo de sí) *dans ce contexte* me paraît une bien meilleure traduction que celles données dans les fils "sur se livrer" précédents
voir la définition de se livrer CNRTL § B 2,3,4


----------

